# Sat Cable



## lonewolf (Jun 17, 2010)

My 99 Keystone Sprinter is wired for cable TV but not for Satellite. My ? is can I rewire it for my satellite so I can just screw my cable where the outlet is for cable?? Just curious.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

With that short of a wire span, I bet it will work just fine without rewiring it. Give it a try first.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 17, 2010)

I have tried it and it is a no go. I think the cable is just meant for cable tv not sat. I do know that sat tv takes a cable size of RG6 and I think cable tv is size RG59 and they will not interchange with each other. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

That's funny! Your right RG6 is Sat cable and RG59 is regular cable. I tried on my old trailer and worked ok. Hit and miss I guess. The other thing is, it should be a continuous run from the dish to the receiver. No breaks in between. Each connector should be rated for sat cable too. Maybe try to find a small opening and fish the wire thru. I never tried to rewire the cable from RG59 to RG6. Good luck!!!


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks I think I will try to run it through where the wires come in at the tounge.


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

Lone wolf, since your trailer is a 99, it should have rg6. what are the wall plates like? In the campers I have setup satellite service for my customers, the problem was usually the wallplate that the cable comes out of, they normally have a splitter behind them, or build on and sometimes have a little circuit board on them for your off air antenna, they do make what is called a flat cable, it's white and thin with connectors on the ends, you close it in the window, and connect the cable from the satellite and to your reciever and no re-wiring needed, however, you have to use the high frequency type with the blue center conductor, hope this helped


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Not sure what the wall plate are like behind, but the one in the front has a power booster for the antenna. Thanks.


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

the power booster won't pass sat signal


----------

